# Cavidades vulcânicas dos Açores - Gruta do Carvão - São Miguel



## Azor (7 Nov 2011 às 15:16)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14279484"]http://vimeo.com/14279484[/ame]

Neste vídeo é possível fazermos uma viagem até às cavidades vulcânicas dos Açores, deparando-nos igualmente com várias espécies relativas à fauna cavernícola açoriana para quem se interessar pela matéria


----------



## belem (8 Nov 2011 às 21:03)

Bom vídeo.
A partir dos 7 minutos para a frente, que luzes azuis são aquelas no lado esquerdo? Serão reflexo de alguma coisa, ou são algo com luz própria?
Porque sei que existem larvas de dípteros ( algumas cavernícolas ou sub cavernícolas) que vivem em simbiose com as aranhas e emitem luz azul.


----------

